# Has anyone run one of these bars?



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking at one of these bars, I've seen prices from high $400's to $900 for this same bar, just looking to see if anyone has any first hand experience with them?

http://www.buyersproducts.com/elect...s/hex-amber-led-modular-lightbar-12v-24/5287/


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

It probably works fine, but not that impressive, not too many LED's for the size, and no modules appear to be linear.

IMO, this is still the best bar for the money for a few reasons:

http://sirennet.com/store/product/whelen-23-century-series-mini-lightbar

-72 LED's (12 modules with 6-led each)
-Corner modules are linear (greater visibility at different angles)
-Whelen experience in light bars and quality
-$300


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm reminded of a recent post by the esteemed member, kimber750:



kimber750 said:


> Buyers is the Harbor Freight of the plowing industry.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm reminded of a recent post by the esteemed member, kimber750:


If the bar was 1/3 to 1/4 the price of competitors I would agree with that fully. No value in the price I find for that bar searching online!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone run a Soundoff Signal Nroads bar?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Make sure they see you:laughing:


----------

